# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Gading Koi-Showa Shiro Valentine KEEPING CONTEST-150 ekor

## Glenardo

Gading Koi  Gen Koi Showa  Shiro Valentine KEEPING CONTEST
RULE OF THE GAME


Gading Koi, Showa SHiro KEEPING CONTEST adalah ajang bagi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memelihara Koi jenis Showa dan Shiro . Dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing partisipan selama periode kurang lebih 6 bulan. Showa tosai berasal dari Gen Koi Puspitek Serpong, dari indukan betina Shiro bloodline Oyama 65 cm, saudara seangkatan ini pernah juara di Kontes.Sedangkan pejantannya di ambil dari Showa Sakai 55 cm dan Showa Dainichi 51 cm (Foto terlampir).

  

Disediakan 150  ekor koi tosai grade A- dan B+ ,ukuran: 9  12cm untuk acara keeping contest ini. Showa sebanyak 100 ekor sedangkan Shiro sebanyak 50 ekor


TATA CARA KEGIATAN
1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal 24 August 2009- 4 September 2009 untuk pemilihan Koi di forum Kois. Kegiatam secara keseluruhan akan mulai dari 24 August 2009  14 Februari 2009
2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing Partisipan. Tidak ada batasan untuk jenis kolam, volume, pakan dan hal lain yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan koi keeping
3. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan,atau mati.. maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama kegiatan berlangsung Partisipan dipersilakan melaporkan perkembangan koi  koinya dengan cara memposting di forum yang telah disediakan 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Partisipan
6. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan uang pembayaran tidak dapat dikembalikan.
7. Segala cara tehnik cutting koi di larang keras dalam proses keeping contest ini.
8. Koi2 partisipan diharuskan diposting sebelum acara penjurian pada tanggal 9 Februari 2010 pukul 00:OO waktu server
9. Penilaian akan di nilai oleh masing2 partisipan dengan mengirim email ke [email protected] berisikan:
Nilai 5 untuk pilihan 1
Nilai 3 untuk pilihan 2
Nilai 1 untuk pilihan 3


PARTISIPAN
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S


AGENDA

24/08/09  4/09/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
4/09/09  11/09/09, Pembayaran Ikan
4/09/09 11/09/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
14/09/09  14/02/10, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
9/02/10  14/02/10, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
14/02/10 Pengumuman Pemenang
15/2/10  XXXXXX Lelang Terbuka Showa hasil keeping contest (10% untuk Kois)-? Status Tentative


HARGA:
Rp 125.000,- untuk pemilih koi 1-50
Rp 100.000,- untuk pemilih koi 51-100
Rp 75.000,- untuk pemilih koi 101-150

Diskon sebesar 5 % di berikan bagi pemegang Kois ID. Untuk yang sedang dalam proses pendaftaran tetap di berikan diskon,  dengan konfirmasi ke pihak organisasi Kois terlebih dahulu.Catatan:
15% pendapatan akan disumbangkan untuk Majalah KOIS
4% pendapatan untuk hadiah yg meraih juara Grand Champion
2% pendapatan untuk hadiah juara 2 Grand Champion

TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI
Pemilihan koi dilakukan sejak foto (diperkirakan 23 August 2009) diposting hingga 4 September 2009, jam 23.00 waktu server forum KOIs melalui mekanisme lelang dengan ketentuan dan syarat sebagai berikut:
1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto 
2. Harga:
Rp 125.000,- untuk pemilih koi 1-50
Rp 100.000,- untuk pemilih koi 51-100
Rp 75.000,- untuk pemilih koi 101-150

3. Harga tidak termasuk ongkos kirim yang sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab pemenang
6. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik Partsipan setelah dikonfirmasi pihak Penyelenggara
7. Setiap Partisipan boleh menawar sebanyak  banyaknya (bebas)..
8. Apabila ada musibah Koi selama masa pemilihan, maka selama ada stock Koi tersisa, pemilih wajib membid koi mana pun.
8. Untuk pengiriman di pulau Jawa dan Lampung akan menggunakan Herona Express, Pahal Express maupun Damri. Disarankan untuk menggunakan Box Sterofoam
9. Untuk daerah yang harus ditempuh dengan pesawat, di percayakan pada  Dream Land Expedition yang menjanjikan harga tepat di qualitas service memuaskan

Juara: 
Juara 1 mendapatkan uang tunai 4% dari pendapatan 
Juara 2 mendapatkan uang tunai 2 % dari pendapatan

PEMBAYARAN
Dengan cara mentransfer ke rekening G Koi
BCA cabang Kelapa Gading
No rekening : 0657235371
A.N: Glenardo Jopie
Dengan disertai nomer koi ,contoh: total 1jt untuk koi no x,y,z

DISCLAIMER
Apabila ada kekurangan dalam hal2 tatacara pemilihan,penjurian,dll. menyusul

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siaophengyou

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Makasih teman2,

Sampe lupa bilang terima kasih di beri kepercayaan untuk akan menjalankan Keeping Contest di forum Koi's ini. Serta terima kasih untuk para Breeder terutama Gen Koi yang siap mensupply koi2 anakanya.

Mohon agar Om2 dan teman2 mendaftarkan diri agar mendapat Koi's ID walau tak di wajibkan untuk partisipasi dalam kegiaatan ini

Silakan click link ini viewtopic.php?f=8&t=50

Diskon 5% untuk kegiatan ini serta banyak manfaat lainnya menunggu di hadapan kita semua dengan menjadi member Koi's.

Terima kasih

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

ikutan dong 5 showa dan 5 shiro

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bobby Surapati

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Makasih teman2,
> 
> Sampe lupa bilang terima kasih di beri kepercayaan untuk akan menjalankan Keeping Contest di forum Koi's ini. Serta terima kasih untuk para Breeder terutama Gen Koi yang siap mensupply koi2 anakanya.
> 
> Mohon agar Om2 dan teman2 mendaftarkan diri agar mendapat Koi's ID walau tak di wajibkan untuk partisipasi dalam kegiaatan ini
> 
> Silakan click link ini viewtopic.php?f=8&t=50
> ...



Ga masalah Om Bobby, nanti bisa di konfirmasi ke Sekretariat buat diskonnya.
Yang ga punya Koi's ID ayo ikutan juga, bisa juga kq, cuma maap diskon 5% belum bisa di berikan.

Thanks

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RAIS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siaophengyou

Om Glenardo, 

saya minat ikut Shiro nya 2 ekor.

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

> DI Janur Elok Om, belakang Sport Mal. sialakan saja om, Minggu terbuka kq...sekalian wisata kuliner ke Kelapa Gading, bawa anak istri tapi drop aja di Mal


sport mall? baru denger gw,bro. dimana tuh?
gw taunya mall disana cuma MKG ma MAG. ea...  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Halo Om Bobo.
> 
> Sepertinya untuk Serpong dan Tangerang bisa di kirim, bertemu di McDonald alam Sutera (maklum tau nya situ aja, biasa ketemu Om Rais dan Om Zieco ) juga disitu. Pastinya sebelum Lebaran di distribusi
> 
> 
> Jadi, what you are waiting for, Serpong Tangerang ayyopoo maju...
> 
> ...


sst dapet bonus pijat ya??

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bluesaphire

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

disini to tempatnya hehehe
sementara pesen 2 tempat dulu
nunggu sesi pemotretan

----------


## ydani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RAIS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bobby Surapati

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paubi

absen dulu ah.....blm dimulai kan???

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Tahap 3, maap kalo ada foto yang keulang





















Terima kasih

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Showa.  Dulu aaah : h134 ; g115 ; g 127 ; g133 ; e66

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Shiro : d56 ; e65 ; e69 ; e71 ; g132

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

> Udah keduluan ...
> 
> Tukar deh shironya d56 dan e69 yang keduluan sama d51 dan f73, 
> Thanks om Glen


Maaaap Om Glen D51 juga udah keduluan orang dan F73 gak ada saya cari2.  :: 

Jadi ganti aja nomor : F93 dan G117

5 shiro : E65 : E71 : F93 : G117 : G132

Mudah2an gak bentrok lagi... :: 
Thanks Om Glen...

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siaophengyou

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bluesaphire

Daftar, shiro F-91 dan G-123, showa E-89 dan F-99.

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bobby Surapati

wuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiihhh.............serem euy..bru bbrp jam ja dh byk yg ngedaftar,untungnya jumlah koi terbatas  ::  klo ga....y bs da yg borongan nih  ::  om glen,aku ikutan y tp msh wait'n see...target sih dh da om. sing sabar wae.... oia ini ikan (klo jd) nti bs diambil lsg ke gading y+byr cash or via transfer om?Tq..

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siaophengyou

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

om glen, saya yg B20 belum di update  ::

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

om glen, masukan coba diupdate gambarnya mana yang udah dipilih dan mana yang belom jadi yang belom milih lebih gampang milihnya.thx

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siaophengyou

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Phone call dari Om Suzuki

Minta di beli nomor

B15 oleh Om Suzuki

H 140 Om Suzuki

Jadi list sbb:

1.	Henri Tjuatja f104
2.	Henri Tjuatja B22
3.	Dickytob D56
4.	Arnold WisbowoD51
5.	Arnold Wisbowo B15
6.	Fauzy Mahri B26
7.	Henri Tjuatja D48
8.	Bhana H 134
9.	Bhana G 115
10.	Bhana G 127
11.	Bhana G 133
12.	Bhana E66
13.	Prasto H137
14.	Prasto E69
15.	Prasto E61
16.	Henri Tjuatja G118 Showa
17.	Fauzi Mahri B20
18.	Bhana E65
19.	Bhana E 71
20.	Bhana F93
21.	Bhana G117
22.	Bhana G 132
23.	Monggalana E 76
24.	Monggalana E86
25.	Monggalana E 77
26.	Fauzi Mahri G130
27.	Setia Budi E 83
28.	Setia Budi G121
29.	Este D55
30.	Este E73
31.	Ronnie F 95
32.	Sionpenghyu G49
33.	Sionpenghyu G114
34.	Bunta A5
35.	Bluesaphire F91
36.	Bluesaphire G 123
37.	Bluesaphire E 89
38.	Bluesaphire F 99
39.	TntWIharto A1
40.	TntWIharto B33
41.	TntWiharto A8
42.	TntWiharto D50
43.	TntWIharto E66
44.	TntWiharto E13
45.	Nox E68
46.	Prasto A2
47.	Nox E84
48.	Bobykoi 106
49.	Suzuki B15
50.	Suzuki H140


Dengan ini resmi di nyatakan tahap 1, di tutup dengan harga @125 rb.

Selanjutnya tahap 2 harga @100 rb

Silakan memilih ...

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Glen aku ikutan deh buat pembelajaran E 82 untuk showa dan E 85 untuk Shiro. Thanks



Mantap Om Viper..

Kalo ga salah liat, pangkat forum yang junior itu

Om TntWiharto dan Om Viper...Tapi kita lihat, kuda hitam siapa yang lebih menjanjikan.

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> Iseng2 hitung menghitung yuks,
> 
> Batch 1 Rp 125 rb (tanpa ID Koi"S), Rp 118.750 (dengan Koi's Id), hemat 6250
> 
> Batch 2 Rp 100 rb (tanpa ID Koi"S), Rp 95 rb (dengan Koi's Id), hemat 5 rb
> 
> Batch 3 Rp 75 rb (tanpa ID Koi"S), Rp 71.250 (dengan Koi's Id), hemat 6250
> 
> Specialnya Keeping Contest ini, kontribusi untuk Koi's sebesar 15 %. 
> ...


Sepertinya ada kesalahan om........  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

1. Henri Tjuatja f104
2. Henri Tjuatja B22
3. Dickytob D56
4. Arnold WisbowoD51
5. Arnold Wisbowo B15
6. Fauzy Mahri B26
7. Henri Tjuatja D48
8. Bhana H 134
9. Bhana G 115
10. Bhana G 127
11. Bhana G 133
12. Bhana E66
13. Prasto H137
14. Prasto E69
15. Prasto E61
16. Henri Tjuatja G118 Showa
17. Fauzi Mahri B20
18. Bhana E65
19. Bhana E 71
20. Bhana F93
21. Bhana G117
22. Bhana G 132
23. Monggalana E 76
24. Monggalana E86
25. Monggalana E 77
26. Fauzi Mahri G130
27. Setia Budi E 83
28. Setia Budi G121
29. Este D55
30. Este E73
31. Ronnie F 95
32. Sionpenghyu G49
33. Sionpenghyu G114
34. Bunta A5
35. Bluesaphire F91
36. Bluesaphire G 123
37. Bluesaphire E 89
38. Bluesaphire F 99
39. TntWIharto A1
40. TntWIharto B33
41. TntWiharto A8
42. TntWiharto D50
43. TntWIharto E66
44. TntWiharto E13
45. Nox E68
46. Prasto A2
47. Nox E84
48. Bobykoi 106
49. Suzuki B15
50. Suzuki D45

Tahap 2

51. TntWiharto G129
52. TntWiharto G101
53. TntWiharto E88
54. Adepe E75
55. Setiabudi E87
56. Torajiro F101(by SMS, sedang sakit tipus, mohon di beri semangat agar gak lemes terus )
57. Nox B19
58. Viper E82
59. Viper E85
60. TntWiharto A12
61. TntWiharto B41
62. TntWiharto F110
63. TntWiharto G122
64. TntWIharto G124
65. TntWiharto G131
66. TntWIharto H135
67. TntWIharto H136
68. TntWIharto H140
69. TntWiharto H141
70. TntWIhartoH142
71. Dickytob A13
72. Airbiru E62

Yok ayok di pilih2...Mao update foto juga nih biar temen2 ga pusing milihnya..  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Biar rame E73

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

1. Henri Tjuatja f104
2. Henri Tjuatja B22
3. Dickytob D56
4. Arnold WisbowoD51
5. Arnold Wisbowo B15
6. Fauzy Mahri B26
7. Henri Tjuatja D48
8. Bhana H 134
9. Bhana G 115
10. Bhana G 127
11. Bhana G 133
12. Bhana E66
13. Prasto H137
14. Prasto E69
15. Prasto E61
16. Henri Tjuatja G118 Showa
17. Fauzi Mahri B20
18. Bhana E65
19. Bhana E 71
20. Bhana F93
21. Bhana G117
22. Bhana G 132
23. Monggalana E 76
24. Monggalana E86
25. Monggalana E 77
26. Fauzi Mahri G130
27. Setia Budi E 83
28. Setia Budi G121
29. Este D55
30. Este E73
31. Ronnie F 95
32. Sionpenghyu G49
33. Sionpenghyu G114
34. Bunta A5
35. Bluesaphire F91
36. Bluesaphire G 123
37. Bluesaphire E 89
38. Bluesaphire F 99
39. TntWIharto A1
40. TntWIharto B33
41. TntWiharto A8
42. TntWiharto D50
43. TntWIharto E66
44. TntWiharto E13
45. Nox E68
46. Prasto A2
47. Nox E84
48. Bobykoi 106
49. Suzuki B15
50. Suzuki D45

Tahap 2

51. TntWiharto G129
52. TntWiharto G101
53. TntWiharto E88
54. Adepe E75
55. Setiabudi E87
56. Torajiro F101(by SMS, sedang sakit tipus, mohon di beri semangat agar gak lemes terus )57. Nox B19
58. Viper E82
59. Viper E85
60. TntWiharto A12
61. TntWiharto B41
62. TntWiharto F110
63. TntWiharto G122
64. TntWIharto G124
65. TntWiharto G131
66. TntWIharto H135
67. TntWIharto H136
68. TntWIharto H140
69. TntWiharto H141
70. TntWIhartoH142
71. Dickytob A13
72. Airbiru E62
73. Bhana G112 
74. Bhana G116
75. Henri Tjuatja F102 _by sms because in village, difficult internet connection_


Attention:

Due to Ramadhan Holiday,Herona Express suggest to send this baby koi, as soon as possible to West Java, central Java, Jogya and East Java.
According to their schedule, Baby Kois will send on Saturday and Sunday. Soon will be better. So Gading Koi will separate time line for delivery, week 1 dan week 2.

Fot those are living in Jakarta and greater Jakarta. Gading Koi may welcome to take your baby koi on Saturday and Sunday morning. Daily work day is also suitable in night time. 

Thank you very much

Gading Koi

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

bantuin om glen,.
E61 udah diambil...ko photonya masih dipajang   ::  
15. Prasto E61

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bluesaphire

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Om, tambah satu ya, G-128. Terima kasih.


OK OM...

1. Henri Tjuatja f104
2. Henri Tjuatja B22
3. Dickytob D56
4. Arnold WisbowoD51
5. Arnold Wisbowo B15
6. Fauzy Mahri B26
7. Henri Tjuatja D48
8. Bhana H 134
9. Bhana G 115
10. Bhana G 127
11. Bhana G 133
12. Bhana E66
13. Prasto H137
14. Prasto E69
15. Prasto E61
16. Henri Tjuatja G118 Showa
17. Fauzi Mahri B20
18. Bhana E65
19. Bhana E 71
20. Bhana F93
21. Bhana G117
22. Bhana G 132
23. Monggalana E 76
24. Monggalana E86
25. Monggalana E 77
26. Fauzi Mahri G130
27. Setia Budi E 83
28. Setia Budi G121
29. Este D55
30. Este E73
31. Ronnie F 95
32. Sionpenghyu G49
33. Sionpenghyu G114
34. Bunta A5
35. Bluesaphire F91
36. Bluesaphire G 123
37. Bluesaphire E 89
38. Bluesaphire F 99
39. TntWIharto A1
40. TntWIharto B33
41. TntWiharto A8
42. TntWiharto D50
43. TntWIharto E66
44. TntWiharto E13
45. Nox E68
46. Prasto A2
47. Nox E84
48. Bobykoi 106
49. Suzuki B15
50. Suzuki B28

Tahap 2

51. TntWiharto G129
52. TntWiharto G101
53. TntWiharto E88
54. Adepe E75
55. Setiabudi E87
56. Torajiro F101(by SMS, sedang sakit tipus, mohon di beri semangat agar gak lemes terus )57. Nox B19
58. Viper E82
59. Viper E85
60. TntWiharto A12
61. TntWiharto B41
62. TntWiharto F110
63. TntWiharto G122
64. TntWIharto G124
65. TntWiharto G131
66. TntWIharto H135
67. TntWIharto H136
68. TntWIharto H140
69. TntWiharto H141
70. TntWIhartoH142
71. Dickytob A13
72. Airbiru E62
73. Bhana G112 
74. Bhana G116
75. Henri Tjuatja F102 by sms because in village, difficult internet connection
76. Dickytob F94
77. Hans Hanibal B40
78. Bluesaphire G128

Stock Available:

A: 11,14,3,4,6,7,9,10,

B: 24,23,21,19,17,16,42,39,34,32,31,30

H: 138,139,143

G: 125,126,113,117,118,116,119,120

F: 103,105,107,108,109,111,92,96,91,98,99,100,102

E: 78,80,81,61,63,64,70,72,74

D: 43,44,45,46,47,48,49,45,58,59,60,52,53,54,56,57,

B: 21,25,26,29

Wah ada fenomena apa yah?Kq nomor kecil kalah dibanding nomor gede...


Hati2 foto Shiro yang buram atao ngasal itu sebenarnya yang hhhmmmm.... 

Clue lain:
yang bongsor di taroh di Bak F secara baknya paling besar. 
pola oks di taroh di bak G dan E.
Maklum G itu artinya Gading, Gen Koi dan saya sendiri..

Kalo E yah itu kalo diceritakan jadi love story 26 tahun..Hahahha
Attention:

Due to Ramadhan Holiday,Herona Express suggest to send this baby koi, as soon as possible to West Java, central Java, Jogya and East Java.
According to their schedule, Baby Kois will send on Saturday and Sunday. Soon will be better. So Gading Koi will separate time line for delivery, week 1 dan week 2.

Fot those are living in Jakarta and greater Jakarta. Gading Koi may welcome to take your baby koi on Saturday and Sunday morning. Daily work day is also suitable in night time. 

Thank you very much

Gading Koi

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siaophengyou

maaf D49 saya sudah booking duluan, Om Glen yang salah tulis D49 harusnya udah gak available. Thanks!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Huahh akhirnya ada peradaban juga lagi maen2 keluar dari desa ke kota neh.
liat koi-s heheheh
om glend yang d48 udah punya saya tuh.
takutnya om arnold mau 2 ehh di akhirnya malah mental kan sayang.biar om arnold bisa pilih2 yang lain.thx

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditya

Aku f108 yah om...

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bluesaphire

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Maaf koreksi om, E.64 dan E.72 .


Well note om..

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Om Attar Order via email B 33

Thanks

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

om Glen, shiro nya tambah satu lagi: D45

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zovito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

SHIRO yg kumau uda diambil smua..  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Segera di transfer ...^^

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> om glen.. saya juga punya ID kois 190506169


Confirm om

Nox
2x125 + 2x 100 = 450 x 0.95 = 427,5..

Selamat menikmati om..Thanks

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siaophengyou

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Berdasarkan konsultasi dgn om glen :
f97
besok dijemput ke kelapa gading   ::  
_Urang bandung, ada yang mau nitip ga? ga usah bayar ongkir, cukup bawa Blackcanyon Ice Coffee ke rumah gw,hehehehehe  _

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Berikut Gading Koi lampirkan daftar pembayaran sementara. Mohon di koreksi jika ada salah,terutama untuk diskon Koi's ID. Ongkos kirim harap di PM atau di sms.

Diskon sebesar 5 % di berikan bagi pemegang Kois ID. Untuk yang sedang dalam proses pendaftaran tetap di berikan diskon, dengan konfirmasi ke pihak organisasi Kois terlebih dahulu.Catatan:
10% pendapatan akan disumbangkan untuk Majalah KOIS
4% pendapatan untuk hadiah yg meraih juara Grand Champion
2% pendapatan untuk hadiah juara 2 Grand Champion

Harga:
Rp 125.000,- untuk pemilih koi 1-50
Rp 100.000,- untuk pemilih koi 51-100
Rp 75.000,- untuk pemilih koi 101-144

Catatan special:
Untuk yang sudah membeli di urutan 1-85 minimal 1 buah, diperkenankan untuk membeli no 85 dst dengan harga 75 rb.


Juara: 
Juara 1 mendapatkan uang tunai 4% dari pendapatan 
Juara 2 mendapatkan uang tunai 2 % dari pendapatan

PEMBAYARAN
Dengan cara mentransfer ke rekening G Koi
BCA cabang Kelapa Gading
No rekening : 0657235371
A.N: Glenardo Jopie
Dengan disertai nomer koi ,contoh: total 1jt untuk koi no x,y,z

Henri Tjuatja
4x125 + 1x100 = 600rb

Dickytob Lunas
1x125 + 1x100 = 225 rb x 0.95 = 232.000

Arnold Lunas
2x125 + 1x100 = 350rb

Fauzy Mahri Lunas
3x125 = 375rb

Bhana Tahap 1 Lunas
10x125+2x100 = 1,45 jt

Bhana Tahap 2 LUnas
3x100 = 300

Monggalana Lunas
3x125 = 375rb

Setiabudi Lunas
2x125 + 1x100 = 350rb

Este Lunas
2x125 = 250 x 95% = 237.500

Ronnie Lunas
1x125 = 125 rb

Sionpenghyu Lunas
2x125 = 250rb

Bunta 
1x 125 = 125 x 95% = 118.750

Bluesaphire Lunas
4x125 + 1x100 = 600 rb

TntWIharto Lunas
6x125 + 13x100 + 4x75 = 2,35 jt x 0.95 = 2,2325 jt

Nox LUnas
2x125 + 2x 100 = 450 x 0.95 = 427 rb

BobyKoi = 125 rb Lunas

Suzuki 
2x125 = 250 rb

Adepe = 100 rb Lunas

Torajiro = 100 rb

Viper Lunas
2x 100 = 200 rb

Airbiru Lunas
2x100 = 200 rb

Hans Hanibal Lunas
1x100 = 100 rb

Seloaji
2x100 = 200

Aditya = 100 rb

Attar = 100 rb

Prasto Lunas
3x125 + 2x75 = 525 x 0.95 = 498.750

Mrliaw Lunas
1x100+5x75 = 475 rb x 0.95 = 451.250

Zovito Lunas
3x75 = 225 rb

Begichu 75 rb Lunas

Survive 2x 75 = 150 Lunas

RifatMK 2x75 = 150

Mohon koreksi nya jika ada kekeliruan.

Terima kasih

Gading Koi

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

hm.. py ku yg mana ya fotonya?   ::   ::

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Lapor g118 yang shiro ilang, dicari2 kemana2 gak ketemu bahkan mayatnya pun gak ketemu hiks  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anas maskur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Om kalo shiro saya jadi showa apa ntar bisa di nilai..?
> 
> Brarti saya gugur dong dari keeping contest ini...-_-


bukane judulnya malah shiro dan showa om, kalo sanke kagak ikut?
*Gading Koi-Showa Shiro Valentine KEEPING CONTEST-150 ekor*

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

> Om, bisa tlg di deskripsikan bagaimana prosedur pemindahan adaptasi ke kolam anda?Serta di keeping dengan cara bagaimana? Sehingga hal2 ini menadji masukna yang baik bagi kita semua.
> 
> Thanks


pas ikan baru nyampe,disamain suhu dlu buat dimasukkin ke bak fiber.
di dlm bak fiber waktu tu ada 2ekor koi yg lbh besar dr ikan buat kc.
krena gw pikir ikannya uda lama karantina di tmpt u,jdnya gw gabung aja.
ga ada masalah sih,smua sehat2 aja sampe skrg.
dan seinget gw,gambar ikan yg pas gw foto,itu gambar masih persis pertama kali ikannya gw ambil dr tmpt u. jd..mungkin aja ikannya emg uda berubah pas di tmpt u.
soalnya ikan yg satunya(yg gretongan) ga brubah sama sekali penampakannya..  ::  


kesimpulan : mungkin emg ikannya aja yg uda ditakdirin berubah jd shiro..hahahha..so far,so good warnanya hitam putih. keren..  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

boleh,
tpi di batasin aja om, sampai tanggal brapa dr sekarang, biar kagak iri2an
takutnya nti jadi masalah

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

> ati2 om karantina pakai aquarium.


bisa kena om vic? waduw...

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

> Originally Posted by setia_budi
> 
> Wah, sorry to hear that.
> Tetep semanget om nox.
> Jadi kapan bikin kolam baru neh.
> Ayo, ayo. Bikin yg gede spy gw bisa nitip ikan. Apalagi bentar lg bakalan ada KC kohaku, bener gak om glen? Kapan launching neh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yg di saya semua sehat2, cepet gede, yg paling gede nyampe 18cm-an. Gak nyangka juga pertumbuhannya cepett banget. Kynya emang bloodlinenya bagus deh.
Oo, sebulan lg toh di-launchingnya? oke2 deh

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Wah, semua partisipan di persilakan untuk mendeskripiskan fasilitas pembesaran Keeping contest ini.

For information, seperti ino contoh kolam pembesaran Om Tnt Wiharto di Kota Wisata, Cibubur

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=7231

Saya sendiri, akir akir ini banyak kontrol di sana sehubungan kolam masa depan.   ::  

Buat yang masih shy shy cat, bisa di coba dengan teknik make Farm Pro, atau pun, yang sendiri dgn kolam special bisa di genjot dengan farm pro. Namun kudu back wash 2 x sehari.

Sayang, kemaren coba order Farm Pro ke CP, eh stock kosong. Mantap itu buat baby < 20 cm growth nya..

Thanks

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davinci

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Laporr...B17 tewas.....badan merah2 dan sisik kasar....
Sempat di-treat di bak karantina, sempet sembuh.....kambuh lagi...dan akhirnya ga bertahan juga.

Saat ini, G121 juga sedang ditreat di bak karantina + heater, badannya agak merah (ruam), sisik kasar di bagian perut..mudah2an bisa selamat....

Laporan selesai   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

B20



B26



G103

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Dengan beberapa masukan yang didapat...
> 
> DIberikan tenggang waktu sampai dengan 21 February 2010 jam 10 malam untuk mengupload foto hasil KC. Sesudah itu penilaian dilakukan.
> 
> Sebagai EO, Gading Koi melihat force majeure yang terjadi di awal KC bermasalah dengan PLN, sehingga cukup banyak korban bertumbangan.
> 
> Dari beberapa update terbaru..
> ...


Halo Om Koi VJ, Koi yang tidak laku KC sudah terjual parati borongan. Sekarang di Gading Koi Kelapa Gading ada anakan f1 Showa, Shiro bloodline Dainicihi dan Kohaku bloodline Sakai Ruby sebanyak 300 ekor   ::  

Thanks

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

1.


2.


3.
[/size]

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

